# Another new aire in Ireland



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

I've just read on a motorhome association webpage that a new aire at Bandon opened last week. Co-ords are N 51.741015 W 8.740825 and it's a Topaz station. Cost 7 euros per night including filling water, emptying black and grey water.
It also gave encouraging updates of progress in discussions for an aire at Youghal and a few other towns.
Maybe if anyone is travelling there at the moment they could confirm this and then we can add it to the MHF database.


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for the info - hopefully someone will be able to have a look, otherwise next time we go across to Ireland we'll check it out.

It is a lovely part of Ireland too.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

McGeemobile said:


> I've just read on a motorhome association webpage that a new aire at Bandon opened last week. Co-ords are N 51.741015 W 8.740825 and it's a Topaz station. Cost 7 euros per night including filling water, emptying black and grey water.
> ..................................Maybe if anyone is travelling there at the moment they could confirm this and then we can add it to the MHF database.


Been there over a month  Bandon Motorhome Parking & Services


----------

